# Getting sub 8 seconds.



## great cuber (May 4, 2022)

It's a big goal, right? Especially when my average time is 18 seconds. But as we all know, a mountain is not easily conquered by a stream. So, my first goal is to beat 15 seconds.
First, I will try and complete my cross. I'll just solve the cross without looking at it. Second, I will practice accurate turning. I have a cube that feels really fast, but I can't use it to it's full potential because I frequently do tough corner-cuts. Third, I will practice my look-ahead. I won't practice advanced recognition, or advanced look-ahead tricks for now, but I'll just improve my piece tracking and basic recognition.


----------



## Garf (May 4, 2022)

great cuber said:


> It's a big goal, right? Especially when my average time is 18 seconds. But as we all know, a mountain is not easily conquered by a stream. So, my first goal is to beat 15 seconds.
> First, I will try and complete my cross. I'll just solve the cross without looking at it. Second, I will practice accurate turning. I have a cube that feels really fast, but I can't use it to it's full potential because I frequently do tough corner-cuts. Third, I will practice my look-ahead. I won't practice advanced recognition, or advanced look-ahead tricks for now, but I'll just improve my piece tracking and basic recognition.


Great goal, man! Good luck i achieving it!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 4, 2022)

you have to solve f2l in 6 seconds, oll in less than 2 and get a pll skip
feasible but you have to practice lots


----------



## great cuber (Nov 9, 2022)

It's been 1 year, and I haven't posted anything on this submarine. However, my 3x3 is coming soon, so hopefully I will be able to practice and post some times here.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 9, 2022)

great cuber said:


> It's been 1 year, and I haven't posted anything on this submarine. However, my 3x3 is coming soon, so hopefully I will be able to practice and post some times here.


great, cuber!
let's sink this yellow submarine!


----------



## great cuber (Nov 9, 2022)

As of current, I don't have the cube yet, so here are some virtual solves on alg.cubing.net
Solve 1' F D2 L2 B R2 B L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' R' F2 D2 R' B' D' B L2
Solve 2' F D2 L2 B R2 B L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' R' F2 D2 R' B' D' B L2
Solve 3: U' R2 U F B' R B2 L B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 R


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 11, 2022)

Take it step by step yo.

You will reach your goal eventually.


----------



## great cuber (Nov 17, 2022)

Just barely sub-20, hanging by a thread. Doing it by a timer makes me nervous and I mess up a lot.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-17
solves/total: 63/65

single
best: 8.27
worst: 30.82

mean of 3
current: 25.91 (σ = 4.18)
best: 16.59 (σ = 7.47)

avg of 5
current: 25.56 (σ = 3.62)
best: 17.80 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 12
current: 24.36 (σ = 4.76)
best: 19.31 (σ = 2.14)

Average: 22.21 (σ = 3.57)
Mean: 21.98

Time List:
1. 28.42 F R' L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F U R2 B' U L R 
2. 23.68 B' U F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 F U2 B' R2 B' U R2 F' D2 R B' L 
3. 25.54 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B' D2 F' D R D R' U 
4. 26.42 R L U R2 F D' L U' B2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 L' B' 
5. 19.24 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U L B2 U' R' F' L2 R U L 
6. 23.68 R2 D' R F2 L' B2 L U2 R' D2 L' F2 L' D2 F' L B' R D' B2 U2 
7. 19.54 R F2 L F' U D' F R2 F R2 U L2 D' R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 B2 
8. 18.23 L R2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 D' L' D2 B' F' U' B2 F2 R' D 
9. 21.19 B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 L2 R' B' D L2 D R2 B D' L' 
10. 18.83 R2 U F2 L' D2 B' D' L B L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F U2 D2 B R 
11. 23.43 R D F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F L D' L D R' B L 
12. 17.28 F B L2 B2 U2 R' D' U2 F R2 F' U2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 L2 D 
13. 17.28 F2 U2 R2 B D2 B L2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U L' U B F2 L2 B2 
14. 16.64 B' R' B2 U D B D' F D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 B U2 D' R 
15. 25.64 F' R2 U2 R' B2 L' R2 B2 R' F2 D2 R2 B U' B2 R B2 D' B' D 
16. 18.93 L' F2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 R' U B F' L U2 R2 B' R2 
17. 18.18 F D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 L F2 R2 B2 L U' B2 F U R' U' B' R 
18. 22.88 L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D R B' F R F2 U' L D' U2 R 
19. 19.37 D L' U F' U D2 R' B U D2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R L2 
20. 18.84 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L D R' U2 F' D' R B' F R' 
21. 18.09 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 L F R B2 L2 U L2 U B' 
22. 26.34 L2 B' D B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B' L U2 R D F2 L 
23. 22.62 D2 L2 B L2 R2 B F' R2 D2 F' U' F2 L B2 L2 R B D2 L 
24. 30.35 B U' R2 D2 L B2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B U' L' B D B2 U2 
25. 28.33 R' D B U' D F' R B R' U2 R F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 D2 L2 D 
26. 23.84 R2 F' L2 F' R U2 F' L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 L D 
27. 15.77 B2 R B2 L' F U L B2 U F2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 L U2 
28. 20.42 B' L' B' U R' L B2 D' F L2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 L2 B D' 
29. 20.51 R F2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' U2 F' U R2 
30. 20.27 U' D2 L B U' R' B D R D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 
31. 30.33 L U2 F L2 B2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 D R' U B2 D' F' R2 U2 
32. 19.36 R D R D F2 U' F B2 R' B2 R2 F2 R D2 R F2 L2 B2 F' 
33. 19.37 U' F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D F D2 R2 U B2 L' F2 L2 D U2 
34. 21.46 F' L F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F U' R D B2 R2 U R' 
35. 23.51 D2 F2 D R2 U L2 D U2 L2 B L U2 R F2 R D' F L2 U 
36. 23.23 D F2 B L' B' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F2 
37. 18.42 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 R B2 U' B2 L F' D 
38. 26.69 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R' U F D' B2 U2 L' R F 
39. 24.87 U2 F B2 D' B' U L' F2 D' B' R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 B2 L2 B' D2 
40. 17.93 U L2 B U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F U2 L' F R U B' F R B' 
41. 19.78 R' D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L D2 L2 R' F D' B' R' D2 F2 R B' U' F2 
42. 24.09 U' B R2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' U B' R D B2 R U' 
43. 26.09 U F R B L' D R' L U R2 L2 F U2 B L2 U2 D2 F D2 R2 L2 
44. 16.97 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U L' R' B' D R' F L' F2 U2 B' 
45. 25.68 D F2 U2 B L F' U R D R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 L B2 
46. 19.74 L' B R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L B2 F D2 L' R D' 
47. 18.94 D B L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F' L' R2 D U R B D 
48. 19.47 R2 D' B2 U' D' L' U2 F' R' F L2 F R2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 
49. 22.46 D2 L2 U' D L B' R F R2 D' U2 R U2 R' F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 
50. DNF(27.10) U2 R2 B D2 L' U F' D R L2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 F R2 
51. 25.34 R2 U F2 R2 D U B2 R2 D' L U' L D B D2 R2 F' R U' 
52. 18.88 R2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 F' D B2 L D2 U B' L2 D 
53. 20.38 F L B D L2 U' L2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R' B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 
54. 18.79 D' B D2 R' B2 L R2 F2 D2 R B2 F2 R B' U R D2 F' D F2 
55. 22.72 D L2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 F L D2 B F' U' B2 U2 
56. 8.27 F2 D2 F' U2 B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D R2 F' R' F R D B R2
57. DNF(19.97) R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B D2 L U L B' F2 U 
58. 26.13 D2 B' L2 F R2 B' D2 B U2 B' U2 F' L B' L R2 B2 R D' L' 
59. 30.82 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B' F' R2 U R F' U' L B2 L' F 
60. 18.12 F' D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 F' L U' B' D2 L' B R' 
61. 19.94 D2 L U' L2 D L2 R2 U R2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L F L2 B' R2 B' U' 
62. 29.30 B2 F R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 R' D R' B F R2 D U B 
63. 25.30 D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 D L' D2 R B' L2 R' D R2 
64. 30.37 U R L B U2 F2 R2 D U2 L U2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R F' 
65. 22.07 U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 U L2 U F' L B' D' F L2 D2 L' R

The 8.27 time was made using an OP scramble I got from the internet.


----------



## great cuber (Nov 17, 2022)

Previously, I was wondering why I couldn't get sub 20 times. I thought there must be something wrong with my look-ahead. However I found a solution: Just turn faster during F2L! My look-ahead was already good enough for faster turning speeds.


----------



## great cuber (Nov 20, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-20
solves/total: 60/60

single
best: 13.96
worst: 33.40

mean of 3
current: 16.92 (σ = 1.87)
best: 16.25 (σ = 1.16)

avg of 5
current: 17.49 (σ = 1.04)
best: 17.49 (σ = 1.04)

avg of 12
current: 18.94 (σ = 2.02)
best: 18.72 (σ = 1.01)

Average: 19.59 (σ = 2.06)
Mean: 19.72

Time List:
1. 33.40 D L' R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' R F D2 B F' L' F 
2. 17.57 D L B' L2 U' R' D2 R L2 F' B L2 B R2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B' 
3. 19.67 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B U B D2 B R' F2 R2 
4. 19.68 U L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 R' B F2 D' R2 D B L' F' U 
5. 16.76 L D2 B2 D B2 D R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 R' D' F L2 D' R U' L' 
6. 18.57 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' R U2 B D B2 F L B' U2 
7. 19.20 U2 D' F2 R2 D2 R' U' F' B R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 D2 
8. 20.19 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 R' U F2 U L' F D' L2 U F' 
9. 18.81 D' B2 U2 D' R' U' B D R' D2 B R2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F 
10. 19.61 R' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B2 U2 F L2 F' L B D' B2 L' R2 B2 U' 
11. 19.38 F2 R F B' L' U' B2 D' F' U2 F R2 B' U2 B U2 L2 B' U2 B' R 
12. 16.52 L2 U R2 D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B' R' D2 R2 F' U2 R 
13. 17.93 R' B2 L F' L2 U2 R F' L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U B2 D B2 L2 R 
14. 22.24 L B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 F' R B' L' B U R' D' 
15. 20.00 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D2 L U' R' B' D' R2 F' L B2 L' 
16. 18.28 D' R B R2 B' U R F' L2 B2 D L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L 
17. 20.63 D2 B2 R U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L' F' R D' B' R D U' R2 U' 
18. 20.56 F D2 L F2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 B' L' F' U R2 B F L 
19. 22.37 L U R' L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L' D2 F' R' U L' 
20. 22.92 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 F R D' F D B2 R' B R' D2 
21. 18.41 F2 R2 U2 F L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B2 R' U B F R' D' B' U2 B2 D' 
22. 23.51 U F B2 L U' L' D' F L2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D 
23. 23.49 L' F U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 B D2 B D L D2 B 
24. 16.70 B' U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 U L F' U2 L2 U' L2 D' F 
25. 20.08 D' F' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 B L U2 B' R2 U2 F D 
26. 18.79 L2 D2 F2 L D2 L' U2 R' B2 R F2 R2 F' D2 L2 U L' B' R B F' 
27. 20.94 F2 L' F2 U2 D F' R' B2 U F L2 F R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 
28. 13.96 R' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 B' F' U L B2 F R' D L' 
29. 22.16 B2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 B' D B2 R D2 L' R' U F 
30. 18.22 R U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L F2 R F' D' B2 D2 L F2 U F2 U' B' 
31. 15.49 R' B' R2 F' L2 D' R B' D' R2 F L2 D2 R2 F U2 F' D2 B' 
32. 19.52 F2 R D2 L F2 D2 L U2 L2 R' F2 D2 F' U B U L B2 R' U' R' 
33. 18.63 R L2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' F' D' B R B' F' L2 D L' 
34. 23.08 D L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' D L' B' L2 B2 L U' R' B 
35. 21.14 U' R' B' F2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 L R2 D2 L' R2 D' L' U' F' D' B2 D' 
36. 18.01 U R L2 D2 R' F' L2 F' D' F2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 
37. 21.61 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L D' L' F' L' D' U2 L2 F' 
38. 23.70 F R D L2 U' D2 B' L F' B L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B' R2 B' 
39. 21.75 R2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U F2 L2 F' D' R' D U2 B' D B R F 
40. 18.31 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U R' U2 R B' R U' L2 F' 
41. 15.51 D R' B' L' D' B2 U' B U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 R B2 R2 F' 
42. 21.30 B L2 R2 U2 F U2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 R B2 F' L B2 D2 R2 D F2 R 
43. 21.84 L2 D' U' R2 U L2 D F2 D L2 U2 F' U2 L U L' D' L' B D' 
44. 16.88 R' D L' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 F' L R2 U' F' U2 B2 R2 
45. 19.76 U' B D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B R F' D' F2 L' D' L 
46. 16.50 F U' B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 D2 L U R' B' D U' F R2 D2 
47. 22.02 U2 R' L2 U F2 L' B' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 
48. 19.44 F2 D2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' B D' F' D U L' U F R 
49. 17.36 F D' R D' B2 U B' L F' B2 U D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 
50. 18.69 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 L B2 L F' L' F D' R F2 
51. 23.67 U2 L' B' D' R' L' F L' D' U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 U 
52. 20.87 B' D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 D F' L' D' B' U' R2 D' L' D2 
53. 20.49 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 L F L F' D2 F2 R F U' 
54. 16.62 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 B U2 L2 D2 U' F' L F2 L' D' R' B' F2 
55. 20.65 D F D U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D' U2 L' B L' R' B L B2 
56. 22.28 F' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L D L2 U2 R' D2 U F2 R' 
57. 16.66 U B' U L2 B' L U B D2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U L' 
58. 14.94 D' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 L F2 L U2 F' U2 F' R B' D' F L' 
59. 17.16 R2 D' R2 F' B' L' D R L D B2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 
60. 18.65 B L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 F U' B' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' L'


----------



## great cuber (Nov 20, 2022)

Usually during the start of many sessions I get lots of 20's as I still have the bad habit of looking at the current pair I'm solving. However, when I focus and actively try to shake this habit, my look-ahead greatly improves, and I start getting 15-17 second solves. So really, the only thing I need to do is destroy my bad habit of looking at the current pair I'm solving.


----------



## great cuber (Nov 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-22
solves/total: 19/19

single
best: 14.92
worst: 30.34

mean of 3
current: 21.82 (σ = 1.66)
best: 17.38 (σ = 2.19)

avg of 5
current: 20.56 (σ = 1.87)
best: 19.13 (σ = 1.04)

avg of 12
current: 20.45 (σ = 1.75)
best: 20.45 (σ = 1.75)

Average: 21.33 (σ = 2.74)
Mean: 21.47

Time List:
1. 16.94 R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B D B D2 L' B R U L F' 
2. 23.91 F' U F B U2 R' L2 D R2 U2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 L' D2 L' 
3. 20.32 F' L F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 D R2 B F' R2 D' L' B' U 
4. 21.72 R' B2 U2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B L F2 U' R' F' R2 
5. 22.03 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 B F2 L D R B D' B F2 R' D' U' 
6. 30.34 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F R2 B2 R D L B D R' U 
7. 27.22 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 U F' L B L F' D F2 D R 
8. 18.89 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L' D' L2 R' B' D2 F2 U2 
9. 21.60 U' R' L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D' F2 D U F2 R F R' B' D2 R D U' 
10. 18.96 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 L B' D F' U' L' U2 F R' 
11. 26.03 U F' L' F2 D U2 L2 U B2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 L' U F R2 D B2 D' 
12. 22.19 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 F R D' R2 F' U2 L' B' 
13. 20.18 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 R U2 L' U2 R' D F L' R F D' F D2 
14. 18.10 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' U2 L D2 R B F L F D 
15. 19.11 U' R L F U' D2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B R' 
16. 14.92 B2 F2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 F' L2 D F2 D' U2 R 
17. 22.89 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D B' F' L F R2 D B2 U' 
18. 22.67 D L' B R' L' B' R' F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D' B' L' 
19. 19.91 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L F' L2 F' R' F2 U F' R2 U'


----------



## great cuber (Nov 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-22
solves/total: 16/16

single
best: 15.37
worst: 1:16.58

mean of 3
current: 22.72 (σ = 2.61)
best: 17.38 (σ = 1.78)

avg of 5
current: 20.44 (σ = 3.28)
best: 16.98 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 12
current: 19.03 (σ = 2.33)
best: 18.47 (σ = 1.72)

Average: 19.87 (σ = 2.96)
Mean: 23.13

Time List:
1. 1:16.58 B' L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' R B2 U B2 L' D L' 
2. 25.32 R F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F' R2 U' L B' U' F' U B2 R 
3. 17.28 L' R2 U2 F' R2 B F R2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 U B' R B2 R2 U 
4. 20.85 U2 F' D' F2 B L2 U L' U2 F2 R U2 L F2 R F2 L U2 D B' 
5. 20.43 F' D' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U R2 U2 B' D B2 F D2 R' B2 L2 
6. 17.03 B2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R U L U B F2 D L2 F 
7. 19.55 B2 U2 D B U' F' R L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 L' B 
8. 18.78 L U F D' R L2 F' B' R' U' R2 B2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 
9. 15.37 U2 B' U2 B U2 F U2 L2 B2 F L2 F D' L2 U R F' U F' R2 
10. 17.98 B' L' U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' D L B' D' U2 F' 
11. 19.83 R' B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 B L D2 U B' L' F' D U2 
12. 15.39 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 F' L' F2 L U2 F L2 R' F' 
13. 17.57 L2 B D2 U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 R D L R2 F2 D L2 B' R' 
14. 24.42 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 U L2 B2 U' R' F2 L' F U' L D' B' F2 
15. 19.72 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B2 F L D B L2 U' B2 U2 B' 
16. 24.02 F' D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U' F' R D R' U L R F L


----------



## great cuber (Nov 22, 2022)

There is a road block, I cannot go further. Perhaps practicing every single day will help? IDK.


----------



## Garf (Nov 23, 2022)

great cuber said:


> There is a road block, I cannot go further. Perhaps practicing every single day will help? IDK.


I noticed your sessions are around 20 solves. To actually implement good practice, you should be doing around 50-100 solves a day to make a real difference.


----------



## great cuber (Nov 25, 2022)

Garf said:


> I noticed your sessions are around 20 solves. To actually implement good practice, you should be doing around 50-100 solves a day to make a real difference.


I don't usually do practice on a timer. Most of my practice comes from untimed solves.


----------



## great cuber (Dec 20, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
solves/total: 420/421

single
best: 11.07
worst: 32.16

mean of 3
current: 17.16 (σ = 2.75)
best: 13.97 (σ = 1.79)

avg of 5
current: 17.72 (σ = 1.96)
best: 14.72 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 15.87 (σ = 1.71)
best: 15.22 (σ = 1.32)

avg of 100
current: 17.78 (σ = 1.80)
best: 17.50 (σ = 2.09)

Average: 18.13 (σ = 2.16)
Mean: 18.27

Time List:
1. 19.51 B2 L' D2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 B2 R B2 F' D U2 F R D' B D U2 
2. 23.54 F' U2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' B2 U' B R B' F R 
3. 22.08 R' U' F U F2 R' B U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 F L' 
4. 17.13 B D' F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B' L F2 U L B' D2 R2 
5. 20.98 D R' B2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' B2 F' U2 R' B F2 U R2 F 
6. 20.83 D B L' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 B' R2 U F R' U2 F2 R' 
7. 16.43 B R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R D' U L2 F U F2 U2 R 
8. 17.92 U2 F' B2 R D' L2 B R D2 B R2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 F 
9. 19.03 R' F D' R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 R' F R' D L2 F' R 
10. 17.15 R2 F' R2 F R2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 F' D U' F' U2 R D B' R' F R' 
11. 18.62 U2 F2 R D' L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 F R' F2 D2 R' F U' 
12. 14.80 D2 F D' F2 D2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L' F' L2 F D' B F' 
13. 18.94 U2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 B R2 F' L' D B' F L B2 R D' F' 
14. 15.86 U' R2 U' R B L F' U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 R2 U2 L' B'


----------



## great cuber (Dec 20, 2022)

My times are still dogwater, but I've slowed down in f2l and my times are getting better. I got a 12.15 second solve and that was when I planned my first pair. I will practice planning first pair, hopefully I can get it down to 15 secs before next competition.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 20, 2022)

having timed solves is important you should do it


----------



## great cuber (Tuesday at 2:54 PM)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> having timed solves is important you should do it


Why are timed solves important?


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 3:18 PM)

great cuber said:


> Why are timed solves important?


practice using the timer and seeing what splits are slow


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Tuesday at 3:44 PM)

great cuber said:


> Why are timed solves important?


And to keep track of progress.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Wednesday at 10:56 PM)

great cuber said:


> Why are timed solves important?


if its not timed you will not be able to know if you are on track,falling behind, or ahead of ur usual times. for example i finish f2l at around 9 seconds so if im done with f2l and its 10 seconds, i know i need to speed up my last layer and if its 7 i know its a good time


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Wednesday at 10:58 PM)

also if its not timed you are more likely to feel relaxed which makes you go slower


----------

